# 18x9 Square Setup On Mk4



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm going to be running an 18x9 all around setup of these wheels on my Mk4 Jetta wagon with Air Lift XLs... Just wanted to get a feel for what you guys with air are able to run (offset wise) because I obviously won't be able to use spacers to clear anything once the wheels are built.

These:










On this:


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

those wheels are ****in amazing :beer:


----------



## liquide (May 20, 2006)

whoah they're nice!

My fronts are 18x9 et25. My rears are 18x10 et28. For an 18x9 to sit the same at the rear you'd aim for et15. 

Hope that helps :beer:


----------



## DJ_RONALD S (Dec 22, 2010)

sorry to be off topic.. but what model of DPE's are those on top? those are DOPE!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

DJ_RONALD S said:


> sorry to be off topic.. but what model of DPE's are those on top? those are DOPE!


They're an "out-of-catalog" wheel that they've been kind enough to make available to me for the Wuste2011 Project Car (Check link in sig for more info)! I'll be the only set in the world with 18x9  They have 2 sets in 17 running around and then one set in 18x8 that was a pretty well-known SEMA project... then my set!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

liquide said:


> whoah they're nice!
> 
> My fronts are 18x9 et25. My rears are 18x10 et28. For an 18x9 to sit the same at the rear you'd aim for et15.
> 
> Hope that helps :beer:


Offsets look spot-on! What air ride setup are you on?


----------

